# PatternMaster choke in a Vinci



## Benelli2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a Patternmaster choke that they use for ducks and geese in a Benelli Vinci? I have been thinking about getting one but want to know if they actually do make a difference performance wise.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Have you patterned your gun with various loads and chokes... no???? :roll:


----------



## Benelli2011 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have patterned it with various loads and aftermarket chokes, and it performs very well with the Carlsons Black Cloud chokes. I just want to know what people think of the Patternmaster chokes in general. I have never used one at the range or in the field.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Have you patterned your gun with various loads and chokes... no???? :roll:


He just wanted to know from people with firsthand experience if these chokes actually live up to the hype or not...way to insult the guy. What would it matter if he has tried different loads and chokes if it was not with a patternmaster...no???? :eyeroll: :roll:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Many times, you get great patterns with factory chokes at normal ranges - if you take the time to PATTERN your own gun, instead of buying into the aftermarket choke tube crap. Aftermarket tubes are great for specialty uses (read; turkey hunting) but most people will not shoot well enough to justify their purchase (wingshooting).

Are aftermarket tubes better than factory - many times, yes. Most people that purchase aftermarket tubes, buy constrictions that are too tight for the ranges that they shoot (this info from one of my friends that manufactures choke tubes). They look good on paper, but are not practical at ranges closer than they were planning on.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

My brother and I own Benelli M1's. About 5 years ago we purchased Pattermaster chokes. We did not buy the longerange choke because all of our shooting is over field decoys in Saskatchewan. For the first three days of the hunt, we couldn't hit a broadside of a barn. We switched back to the Benelli modified chokes and knocked down everything in sight. I've kept the same Benelli modified in my gun since then and never looked back. Maybe it was just a matter of more practice with the Patternmaster, but for us the Patternmaster was a waste of money. I love the Benelli factory modified choke.


----------



## HugeBurrito2k6 (Oct 25, 2011)

I agree with everything you said there abby and sasha i own a benelli SBE2 and the modified choke throws and amazing pattern for me and i would never think to upgrade it cuz "I" feel that it would be a waste of money. However different people like different things.

It is like why do some people feel the need to spend 70,000 dollars on a vehicle when a 2,000 dollar vehicle will get you from A to B. It is whatever a person wants.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Patternmaster is worth the hype. Put it in and dont look back. Use it on everything trap, doves, to geese.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a patternmaster long range choke that didn't work out for me.I normally shoot the factory mod in my Extremas with great results.On the other hand,I recently was a witness to pattern testing that included multiple guns,chokes and factory loads.The patternmaster 'Black Cloud' chokes are no gimmick.Absolutely awesome performance using Black Cloud 3 inch 2s,3 inch BBs and 3.5 inch BBs.
I bought one.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I patterned my sbe and super vinci about a week just because of curiosity. tryed a poly choke a primos (cant remember the model) and a pattern master in the SBE the poly choke was a little blown out when I shot it on xfull but poly choke said that was to be expected with the BB's I was using. the other two shot about equally well. I shot 2 shots with the super vinci with modified in and it was not quite as good as the pattern master but a very close second. I should have taken pics or counted pellets in the target area but didn't. but like burrito said it is whatever a person wants. I would buy a pattern master for my vinci if I could find one for the $50 range not the $100 range!!


----------

